# Canada to increase spending on domestic security projects



## McG (1 Feb 2014)

> *Security threat-readiness projects receive $14.5M in funding but paint ‘dark picture’ of Canada’s future*
> Stewart Bell
> 29 January 2014
> 
> ...


 http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/29/security-threat-readiness-projects-receive-14-5m-in-funding-but-paint-dark-picture-of-canadas-future/


----------

